
Show HN: RxResume – A free and open-source resume builder - AmruthPillai
https://rx-resume.web.app
======
ducaale
There is also [https://resumake.io/](https://resumake.io/) which generates
resume as a latex document. Github repo
[https://github.com/saadq/resumake.io](https://github.com/saadq/resumake.io)

~~~
AmruthPillai
Wow, I did not know about this one. And it's pretty amazing, both design-wise
and functionality-wise. Kinda makes mine seem pretty boring :D

Kudos to the developer :)

~~~
samdung
Something similar: [https://cv.me/](https://cv.me/) . But yours has more
templates that i like.

------
edent
This is a great app! But it is so weird seeing photos on a CV. In the UK it is
almost totally unheard of. And most large organisations will have an HR
department which would blank them out.

Your CV is for judging your work history and experience. What can I learn from
a photo that I would legally be able to take a decision about?

~~~
AmruthPillai
Photographs on a Resume, I've heard is a standard in the EU. That's what I was
told when I was applying to Jobs in Germany. And it's pretty common here in
India as well.

But I completely understand where you are coming from. Photos can cause bias
in the hiring process and it's certainly debatable. That's why I've provided
the option to either add an image or not have one, and designed the templates
especially to fit both use cases.

~~~
lukevp
That’s really interesting! I’ve never gotten a resume with a photo here in the
US.

~~~
thawaway1837
In the US a resume with a photo will be discarded immediately by most
companies. I suspect companies have written policies that say no photo resumes
allowed.

The simple reason is that a photo just opens up a ton of bias accusations.
There is literally 0 information a photo can provide that can be legally used
to make hiring decisions, but on the other hand, there are a whole host of
biases it can introduce.

~~~
pinkfoot
Then you shouldn,t be allowed to put your name on your application either.

~~~
stjohnswarts
This is why some people choose to use their initials.

------
bobblywobbles
This is literally the best thing ever. I love the fact that you have
everything I could ever want - colors, refresh the screen right away, and
different designs too.

Bonus points for keeping everything offline because if I use this I would be
afraid you would be keeping track of my keystrokes as I type in all of my
personal information into the form. < \- Please don't ever do this, anyone who
may read this comment.

~~~
AmruthPillai
Hey there!

Thank you so much :) That was exactly what I was going for, complete privacy
and complete customization possibilities. Plus, a lot of my friends keep
saying that I have good resume design skills as I've made mine, and I used to
release templates as PSD or Figma documents previously, but not everyone could
edit them, so that's why I made this :)

I would never ever make it monetized or put ads or collect personal data in
any sort of way. In all honesty, the only thing I have on the site is a Google
Analytics script, and that's just to see how many people are using the site
(to fuel my ego :D). But even that can be disabled if you use few browser
extensions.

I really hope you keep using the app, please do let me know how I can make the
experience much better :) Thank you!

~~~
darekkay
> and that's just to see how many people are using the site (to fuel my ego
> :D)

Depending on whether you have access to your server logs, consider using
something like GoAccess [1] instead.

Kudos for your project :)

[1] [https://goaccess.io/](https://goaccess.io/)

------
crabasa
I am working on a "post-resume" product that helps developers express their
skills, interests and preferences in a way that seeks to better connect devs
to opportunities and eliminate the repetitive and low value questions in most
phone screens.

It's very alpha, but I'd love to hear what folks think. Here's an example
profile:

[https://fizbuz.com/u/elginskye](https://fizbuz.com/u/elginskye)

I plan to ship a public GraphQL API that makes your data available for any use
you can imagine, including generating a "standard" resume or building a
personal website.

------
chrismorgan
I started typing in a hex colour, and the page disappeared. And it’s
persistently broken. (This is probably the biggest problem with storing
persistent data, even including persistent caches of server data: if it’s
broken, it _stays_ broken. A great strength of the web historically was that
reloading the page made things work again.)

Other than that, it looked better than most such things I’ve seen.

~~~
AmruthPillai
Hmm, that's weird. I had stress-tested the color options as much as I could.
Even now, when I enter gibberish in the text field, it just doesn't do
anything as the CSS is invalid. No reason the app should crash.

But anyway, I'll try to add some validation across the app so that this
doesn't happen again. For now, to fix any issues at all, you only need to
clear your local storage of the site. Here's how you can clear Local Storage
on Chrome ([https://www.leadshook.com/help/how-to-clear-local-storage-
in...](https://www.leadshook.com/help/how-to-clear-local-storage-in-google-
chrome-browser/)), similar steps for other browsers too.

Please let me know if that resolved the issue temporarily for you.

~~~
chrismorgan
Still hitting problems. I enter some details, pick what I think is the third
theme, choose a shade of orange, then in the accent colour field press
backspace, and it dies.

    
    
      TypeError: "can't access property "r", r is null"
        ye Gengar.js:7
        React 7
        unstable_runWithPriority scheduler.production.min.js:19
        React 9
        unstable_runWithPriority scheduler.production.min.js:19
        React 18
        251 index.js:20
        i (index):1
        70 main.f5214b72.chunk.js:1
        i (index):1
        t (index):1
        r (index):1
        <anonymous> main.f5214b72.chunk.js:1
      react-dom.production.min.js:209:194
      TypeError: can't access property "r", r is null
      Gengar.js:7:21

~~~
AmruthPillai
Thank you so much for the detailed explanation on how to recreate the bug. I
found it and squashed it, the new version should be up soon. Sorry for the
inconvenience, hope the app works fine for you now :)

------
Aeolun
Ah, I did something similar at some point when looking for a job.

Only has a single template though. But my main concern was being able to
export to both word and pdf, because recruiters always want word documents.

[https://resumedrone.com/](https://resumedrone.com/)

I really like the way the templates look on yours :)

May have to try and implement live preview myself.

~~~
T3OU-736
On MSWord format vs PDF:

Whilst interviewing people, if I know their resume came via a recruiter, I
tend to ask for their real one. The reason is not to cut the recruiter out of
the process. Rather, it is to make sure the resume (and the questions about
its content) are based on an unaltered version. Sadly, some recruiters will
modify a resume to fit the position description, and the process, make claims
on behalf of the candidate which are... untrue.

So, PDF, being more difficult to modify, seems safer.

~~~
Aeolun
Oh, I agree as a hiring manager, but as an applicant I just cannot be bothered
to keep replying that I don’t have a word version.

I used to say they can get it in either PDF or JSON ;)

------
city41
This is really great! It's easy to use, intuitive, and overall just really
well done.

Small heads up, there are many dead scrollbars:
[https://i.imgur.com/FImuHVn.png](https://i.imgur.com/FImuHVn.png)

If you are developing on OSX, I recommend turning on scrollbars to make
detecting dead scrollbars easier.

~~~
AmruthPillai
Oh, man. This has been a problem ever since I moved to macOS. Thank you so
much for the heads up. Will fix it ASAP.

And thank you very very much, I really hope you continue to use the app and
please do let me know if there's anything I can do to help make the experience
much better :)

------
aladine
Do you support a feature like importing data from jsonresume.org. One nice
thing about jsonresume is the json data is hosted in gist and once I append it
to jsonresume.org/registry[github handle], I can view my resume directly in
browser.

~~~
AmruthPillai
The structure of JSON I've designed is a bit better than JSON Resume as it has
options to customize headings for the sections, this allows for multilingual
resumes with no development effort necessary.

But I will definitely look into the option in which uploading a Gist or
something would generate the resume as well, it shouldn't be that difficult.

------
vladvasiliu
I've encountered some bugs on Safari. When attempting to scroll through the
categories on the left and right sides, the selected entries are not visible.

Screenshot: [https://ibb.co/SKxjMFf](https://ibb.co/SKxjMFf)

Tested on: Safari 13.1 / MacOS 10.15.4

It looks OK on Opera 67.

~~~
AmruthPillai
Interesting... will try to replicate the same and get it fixed ASAP. Thank you
so much for reporting the same :)

------
dbattaglia
Really love this, nice job!

Curious, do you have any interest in having the ability to import/export from
the various cloud storage vendors (Dropbox, GDrive, possibly even Github
Gist), or do you feel like it would go against the offline/"no servers" theme
of the app?

~~~
AmruthPillai
It kinda touches on the border of not being offline, I don't know. A user
would be able to just as easily upload the JSON to their respective Cloud
Storage Provider, it would be a pain to support all of the major ones since
there are so many.

Maybe when there's a clear need of one or more cloud services, this could be
explored?

~~~
dbattaglia
Right, I was thinking the same thing, that you can easily just upload the
file. The reason I thought of it is I showed this to my wife (who absolutely
loves this btw!) and she immediately seemed confused when I explained the need
to export the file. I've since convinced her but I wonder if this will not be
obvious to those without a techie showing them?

Anyways if you are interested in adding this feel free to give me a ping I'd
be happy to help! daniels.bytes at the google (daniel-bytes on Github). Again
amazing job on this! <3

------
gillesjacobs
This is a very nice resume builder. I like the aesthetics and will port my
current LaTeX CV over to this next time I am on job search. Would be awesome
if you could add "export as HTML" functionality so it can be hosted on
webpages too.

~~~
AmruthPillai
I've been getting that feature request a lot, and if you are aware of any
libraries that would print out minified HTML+CSS of a certain div/section,
please do let me know. That's what I'm struggling with here since the whole
thing is in React + Tailwind CSS, very connected to the build process.

------
dethi
Nice UI! A few comments:

\- It would be nice to be able to see a preview of the template in full size

\- How do you export the résumé at the end?

\- I couldn't find the code. Where is it?

~~~
AmruthPillai
Thank you so much :)

I'll definitely look into what can be done about those previews. Right now,
it's not that hard to just load the dummy data (from the Actions Tab) and
cycle through the templates, but I'll look into making the process easier.

As for the export options, as defined in the Actions Tab, you can print the
resume at any time and the browser has options to print as PDF. Also, you can
export the data as JSON and import it back again, keeping it completely
portable.

The GitHub Repository can be found here:
[https://github.com/AmruthPillai/Reactive-
Resume](https://github.com/AmruthPillai/Reactive-Resume)

There is an About Tab as well which has the link to the repository from within
the app :)

~~~
dethi
Oh, I didn't see the action time the first time. Maybe that should be more
easily accessible/visible.

The dummy data loading, that's exactly what I was looking for when I suggested
adding a bigger template preview.

------
rohan1024
Really good project. The only issue that I am facing is entire resume is
messed up while printing it from Firefox.

Everything else is perfect!

~~~
AmruthPillai
Oh, yeah. I just noticed that. I guess that's an issue with Firefox's parsing
of print CSS. Really unfortunate for them to not adhere to so many print CSS
rules, considering Mozilla is pretty good when it comes to adopting new web
technologies.

Sadly, I can't suggest any fix except using Safari or Chrome for now. I will
look into what can be done to fix the issues regarding Firefox soon. Thank you
for bringing this to my attention :)

~~~
willio58
At my work we’ve run into a similar issue with inconsistencies with print
styles. To solve this we used a separate server with a library to convert the
doc to a pdf, then gave that file to the user for printing. This may be
overkill for this use case but it’s an option to look at.

------
stjohnswarts
Very nice other than the picture. I suppose one could upload their family
crest or something.

------
the_resistence
IN mainland China, pictures are used to filter out the pretty people.

------
Hanson762nh
This is amazing, thanks for making this for free.

------
gregd
This is a really neat project! Good job.

~~~
AmruthPillai
Thank you so much :)

------
kriskaminski
Love the app and approach to privacy.

~~~
AmruthPillai
Thank you so much :)

------
ShorsHammer
Not that I use it, but do really like this initiative to make resumes machine
readable:

[https://jsonresume.org/](https://jsonresume.org/)

~~~
AmruthPillai
I did check out JSON resume, a bit later after I made this, but the schema
that I'm using it's too far fetched from what JSON Resume uses, and with a few
tweaks, like adding an ID field, or adding heading tags (so that resume
sections headings can be in any language of the user's choice). The JSON I've
made is a bit more flexible that way, specific to the application. Maybe this
could be the new standard? (hehe)

~~~
ShorsHammer
Yeah I really like this better. JSON is terrible to write manually.

Still I respect their effort to try. Machines are already parsing resumes for
keywords anyway.

